# The Strange Magic of: Charice Pempengco



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Divas of Pop/Soul. Some label it Oversoul. There were/are Whitney, Mariah, Celine, and a host of others. Each of them has at least one song that resonates with me--maybe it's the melody, perhaps the lyrics, very often the powerful and well-controlled voice. On YouTube, appearance and affect count for a lot, as does the audience's affirmation and involvement with singer and song. Then along comes Charice, who early makes her mark with her renditions of the two Whitney Houston blockbusters from the film The Bodyguard, _I Have Nothing_ and _I Will Always Love You_, songs that set an old softy like me reaching for the tissue box every time. If Charice never did anything other than this particular effort on this particular evening, she still would be remembered, by me anyway, with great affection, for it is all here.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I like Charices' early work ( her first two albums)..but lately, she has been releasing forgettable songs which alienate even her most loyal Filipino fans (like me). I hope she works again with David Foster for her next album. :angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This particular cover by Charice of the two-song Whitney Houston medley remains, for me, Charice's once and for all time moment of wonderfulness; I did not follow her career beyond, though I see s(he) could be referred to as TAFKA Charice, or now, more accurately as Jake Zyrus. Still, a brief and shining episode in live pop performance for which I shall always be grateful.....


----------

